# Sch-E, Active Participation



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

I reside in Middle East and own a rental property (condominium) in Germany. I make all the decisions and vet potential tenants but have an agent who does the running around on the ground. I pay the agent for her services. As an owner I also pay monthly HOA (Home Owners Association) dues to the condo management corporation.

Do I meet Active Participation requirements for this property:
a. With agent
b. Without agent

Thanks
Miky


----------

